# New Here



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! All three are very nice looking horses. you are one lucky lady!


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Your horses are beautiful! I'm quite partial to paints myself of course. :smile:


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

Thanks! I actually like solids mostly but fell for Grace. She's beautiful to me no matter what color she is.


----------



## JoseWarner (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome!

Lovely horses. I especially like Sugar! She looks to have quite a nice build.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome!"


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SGM (May 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!

What lovely horses


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Welcome ..I'm new also..its a pleasure to meet you & your family (including the 4 legged ones)


----------

